# vector color icons



## Sai Chrisna (May 26, 2017)

hey guyz.,
i just wanted to see colored icons on my windows phone, so i started working on it.
but two months back i got an android phone and now i'm too busy.,

i colored few icons(you can see the result in attached images).
so if any of you are interested please color the remaining icons and share.
thank you


----------



## sensboston (May 26, 2017)

@Sai Chrisna, I can tell you truly (nothing personal): if these icons was built in original WP UI, I'll never buy that "colorful" junk  

Colored icons actually adds nothing to UI, but color scheme you've used looks really ugly.


----------



## Sai Chrisna (May 27, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Colored icons actually adds nothing to UI, but color scheme you've used looks really ugly.

Click to collapse





 Yea i know, i'm really bad at adding proper colors and that was also one of the reasons i shared the file here, 

That was just a test file and we can always change colors

And i don't know why you didn't like it but all my friends liked it when i showed them


----------



## tire_007 (May 27, 2017)

Sorry for the noob question but how do you change the icons on mobile ?


----------



## Sai Chrisna (May 27, 2017)

tire_007 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but how do you change the icons on mobile ?

Click to collapse



On interop unlocked phone with full file system access,

* Paste the ttf file in windows \fonts
* Edit the following path HKLM\software\microsoft\windows NT\current version\fonts

Key = Segoe MDL2 Assets
Value = segmdl2_test.ttf


----------



## sensboston (May 28, 2017)

Sai Chrisna said:


> And i don't know why you didn't like it but all my friends liked it when i showed them

Click to collapse



Maybe 'cause I have a "sense of style"?  You know, the really good icons (or any miniatures) creation requires a lot of stuff; you can't just colorize vector graphics and get a good result.

From my point of view, one of a great advantages of the "Metro UI" is a simplicity and brevity, and colors are not a part of the whole idea. 

As for your friends: all people are different (and it's good of course!), many young guys are using naked gals pics or "Pokemon" themes for their handsets but I'm not of this kind :laugh:


----------



## Sai Chrisna (May 28, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Maybe 'cause I have a "sense of style"?  You know, the really good icons (or any miniatures) creation requires a lot of stuff; you can't just colorize vector graphics and get a good result.

Click to collapse



If you haven't observed.,
I did not just add colors, i re-edited almost all the main icons, except for the "apps" icon that recently appeared on creators update.

I understand you've got that same old sense of style as Microsoft., No offense, but what's wrong? why don't you keep calm if you are not interested...

There are some people like me who use "third party themes & icons" on desktop and want to apply the same concept here on phone.

Don't post your personal opinions and discourage people who are interested in doing something cool.


----------



## Ferrybigger (May 28, 2017)

perfect ?
but i dont like the android icons 
look like setting icon or sim card


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jun 15, 2017)

A tecnical question
Witch app is used to edit this colored font file ?
Share a dl link to us


----------



## Sai Chrisna (Jun 16, 2017)

High Logic font creator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BSK_ASOlw


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jun 30, 2017)

Sai Chrisna said:


> High Logic font creator
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BSK_ASOlw

Click to collapse



hey man check your xda private chats and messages


----------



## hemanth3471 (Oct 23, 2017)

*I want to replace*

Please help me..... I want to replace with original file


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Oct 31, 2017)

@sensboston

they are good looking icons even if not your style. have you produced any? lately?


----------



## sensboston (Nov 1, 2017)

@esgibtnur1, they aren't good: bunch of different styles, bad color gamma, not relevant images (to icon's meaning). 

As for "have you produced any?": I'm not an artist (but I have a good sense of style) but one of my app tiles ("Voice Translator") was selected by Microsoft to appear on the gift card.


----------

